# help balancing cart



## parga21 (May 24, 2014)

does any one own a bennington intro i am finding it hard to stop it rocking back and forward when the horse is trotting i have moved the axle back as far as it will go and the shafts forward it is ok when horse walks can any one help


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Pictures would help. I'm not familiar with that make but it's probably more to do with the harness adjustment than the cart itself as it looks like a quality made cart.

When the cart is empty and you pick up the shalfs, how balanced is the cart with the changes you've made?


----------

